# ladies over the age of 45



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Do any of you NOT use lube during sex?
Also, if you've been using lube for several years is it possible to ever not use it? In other words, if you start using lube do you get dependent on it?

We have been using it for years. All is well, however, it would be nice every once in a while not to use it. Why, you ask? So I can eat a little muff during and afterwards. I'm not a fan of lube in my mouth.

Yes, I tried the coconut oil and it just does not cut it for me. I go for the fancy German silicone stuff.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

We never use it as there hasn't been any reason to need it. My jar of coconut oil is languishing unopened, even though I finally got the kind that doesn't smell like anything (the virgin organic always smells like used french fry oil to me).

SO spends plenty of time on foreplay and oral, and that has been enough so far for when it's time for penetration, usually after my orgasm.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I am soon to be 53 and we don't use it, except occasionally - if we want to try something different. Fortunately, menopause hasn't caused any problems in that department - YET.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

norajane, karole, 
That is good to hear! We started using it years and years ago when my wife was starfishing me. Now that we are both very much into each other I was wanting to try without.
Do you think because of our continual use over the years it would be difficult to go without? (speaking about my wife)

Yes, lot o foreplay is no problem.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

When was the last time you tried it without lube? If it hasn't been recently, give it a go after lots of oral and her orgasm. Try penetration with your fingers (and more stimulation!) and see if she's wet enough for penetration to be comfortable.

I can't answer the continual lube question as I never used it much.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

My wife (early 60's) has good dr. that has found a great hormone replacement therapy for her.

as a consequence, she doesn't need lube. she gushes like a river.

but as norajane says, the key is foreplay. previous women i have been with did need lube, because (i think) 
their hormones weren't balanced properly by their drs.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I just had a birthday so I qualify for this question. I've never needed to use it, who knows what my hormones have in store for me next but so far things have been better not worse.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

UMP said:


> Do any of you NOT use lube during sex?
> Also, if you've been using lube for several years is it possible to ever not use it? In other words, if you start using lube do you get dependent on it?
> 
> We have been using it for years. All is well, however, it would be nice every once in a while not to use it. Why, you ask? So I can eat a little muff during and afterwards. I'm not a fan of lube in my mouth.
> ...


3 options in the case of lube:

*find a lube you don't mind the taste of

*both of you go do a rinse off in the shower and then go down on each other after PIV

*keep a clean, very damp/wet wash cloth around during sex to do as best of a wipe down as you can on each other after PIV and then go down


As for not using lube anymore...

Do you use it just out of habit? Do you ever know during foreplay if she is actually wet without it? If you don't know, she should be able to tell you.

A lot of people are generally dehydrated. A good tip is for both of you to drink lots of water on a daily basis, but especially on sex day. The more water a woman has in her system, the better she can lubricate (as well as all the other health benefits).


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't think you can physically get dependant on it. I think you could perhaps mentally think you need it though. I do need it every few times but more if it's taking a long time as opposed to needing it initially. In any case, I would try going down on her after some initial foreplay with kissing, fingers, etc. You may not need it if she ends up with an O from oral or just from the lubrication from your mouth.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Im 47. I've never, ever used lube. Never had to.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost 49 and post menopause. We might use lube once a year just for a change, the hot tingly stuff. 

Warning: do not use the hot tingly stuff for anal, not a good feeling at all :grin2:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I am 61, have always had an active sex life (3x/wk these days), and have never used lube. My body has always done what it had to.

One tip is that human saliva, just a little bit in the area, works really well if you need the lubrication.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

We are all creatures of habit UMP and I suspect the habit for your wife is (lube it up). But if you're going down before the deed then you don't need lube at least to begin with.

The compromise might be to have lube ready if needed but NOT USED UNTIL NEEDED.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

47... Never have had to use it..


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Livvie said:


> 47... Never have had to use it..


47 and never had to use it either. 

I'm not really having sex ATM but I do take care of myself. My body is like a well oiled machine. No lube needed. Also, I do get my period regularly...I think my body still wants to get pregnant. (Aint happening.)

>


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

We are in our early 50s and my wife doesn't require additional lubricants. We do sometimes use them for variety. 

But then again I make sure she is ready before moving forward with PIV. It gets me more aroused when I know she is aroused.


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Both of us in early/mid 50s here, she's post-meno and post-hyst.

Nope, none here. Doesn't feel like it's completely necessary when sufficiently "warmed up".

I wouldn't mind, except she completely objects to any at all. Concerned about feel, mess, and reaction. (My thought is "wouldn't discomfort trump at least some of this?")

It's a mind**** for me sometimes, thinking about her comfort. But, I'm not going to press much as long as we continue to be active and as long as she's game. :wink2:


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Nearly 47 and we do have to use lube, no matter how turned on I might be. That is largely due to an auto-immune condition where everything is dry, including my mouth and eyes.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Not a woman myself, but we have used lube off an on. 

My thoughts: you don't get dependent/addicted on it. My partner is close to 50, but there are times when we DON'T use lube. Actually, I've not felt the need for it, just that it gets a bit better WITH lube.

We use coconut oil a lot. It's great... but not the packaged, scented variety, rather than naturally refined kind. Usually, we'll do the oral stuff sometimes before lubing up and going in for sex....



UMP said:


> Do any of you NOT use lube during sex?
> Also, if you've been using lube for several years is it possible to ever not use it? In other words, if you start using lube do you get dependent on it?
> 
> We have been using it for years. All is well, however, it would be nice every once in a while not to use it. Why, you ask? So I can eat a little muff during and afterwards. I'm not a fan of lube in my mouth.
> ...


----------

